# Pinhole leak in radiator



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

Got a pinhole leak in the radiator near the top water inlet. Wondering if anyone has done a successful repair with something like JB weld? I only want it to be driveable until I order the new parts and have time to install them.

Thanks,

Steve D
2000 540/6sp


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Steve,

You might well know that the radiator is a classic blow-up situation in e39 540s so be very careful. Knowing this, I would seriously hesitate driving the car until the radiator was replaced. I know you don't wanna hear this but you could get stuck somewhere or worse, overheat your engine. At the minimum, you'll have a big mess in your engine bay to deal with if/when it blows.

Dunno how well the JB Weld stuff works on plastic....


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

It is just starting as a seeping type of leak so I am going to try the JB weld tonight so maybe I can drive it until this weekend. I am only 6 miles form work so it should be OK. 

I ordered the radiator/exp tank etc from my BMW dealer today and will pick them up Saturday and do the job. My dealer offers an additional 5% discount (25% total) on Saturday for BMWCCA members, and the parts were less than any of the other sources I checked.

I was lucky I opened the hood to check on the power steering hoses that are beginning to leak and I saw the coolant spray.

Steve D


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Sounds good, Steve! :thumbup: Let's hear it for, "Four more days, four more days....!"

:bigpimp:


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

My 02 540i radiator just went @ 50K...no warning, luckily under warranty. I'd park it until you get the parts.


----------

